# Würdet ihr........



## zrako (11. Januar 2009)

auch angeln wenn Fische, vor Schmerz, schreien könnten????


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



zrako schrieb:


> auch angeln wenn Fische schreien könnten????


 
Ja, aber mit Ohrstöpseln.....

Komische Frage....|kopfkrat


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Wasn dat für ne Frage?


----------



## PureContact (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

was zum Teufel???? |bigeyes

würden wirs wissen, würdest du nicht fragen...


----------



## duck_68 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

sind das Winterdepressionen???


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> sind das Winterdepressionen???


 
Auf jeden Fall, aber nun wird ja was zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen....

Ich hol´mal Chips und Bier....#6


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Die Antwort ist :

Ja!

Das Finanzamt arbeitet auch weiter, obwohl ich immer laut schreie!

;O)

...sehr dubiose Frage!

...die Frage ist doch immernoch, ob "Schmerz" - wie wir ihn kennen - für Fische überhaupt fühlbar ist...aber das wurde auch hier schon sehr oft und sehr breit erörtert und schon viele viel klügere Menschen - als meine Wenigkeit - wollten und konnten sich da noch nicht endgültig festlegen!

Ernie


----------



## Tewi (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

hab ich mir auch grad geholt! grins


----------



## heinmama (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Ja, es ist nun mal so, wer essen will muß auch töten. Die Art und Weise die ein Angler dazu benutzt unm einen Fisch zu töten ist human(Betäuben/Kehlschnitt).

Wenn man hier gegen die Leute sieht die sich bei Aldi ihre Fischstäbchen kaufen, sollten sich mal fragen was mit dem ganzen Beifang und den Fischen auf den Kuttern passiert.
Dies ist wesentlich schlimmer!!!|kopfkrat

Gruß

Heinmama


----------



## HOX (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Ich finde die Frage weder sinnlos noch unberechtigt.
Und ich denke, dass es schon eine enorme Hemmschwelle für mich wäre.

Und das Argument "Wer essen will muss töten", geht dann ja auch nur für 100% Kochtopfangler durch!


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

....reicht mal ein Bier rüber bitte!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## grazy04 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, aber nun wird ja was zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen....
> 
> Ich hol´mal Chips und Bier....#6



Ich auch..... 

mir stellt sich die Frage nicht, da sie nicht schreien. 
Aber wie ist es bei dir mit Fleisch essen ?? Isst Du Fleisch obwohl die meisten unserer Nutzfreunde schreien können ?


----------



## duck_68 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Prost


Verdammt..... jetzt hat mich mein Bier beim Öffnen böse angezischt|kopfkrat


----------



## Lofote (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Die Antwort lautet: JA

Bin am Bauernhof groß geworden, da schreit alles was lecker schmeckt

Aber bin mal gespannt wie weitere Antworten auf diese Frage
ausfallen...wird sicher Lustig


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

...also ich bin nebenbei seit über 15 Jahren als DJ unterwegs - da wäre es kein großes (lautes) Problem mehr für mich....also so ganz individuell gesehen zumindest!

E.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

........ich bring das Popcorn mit##




´ne halbe bis dreiviertelstunde....dann brennt hier der Baum


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Isst Du Fleisch obwohl die meisten unserer Nutzfreunde schreien können ?


 
Selbstverständlich! Ich schlachte auch selbst! Allerdings schreit bei mir kein Tier! Man muss es nur richtig machen. Und das ist ein Grundsatz, der auch für jeden Angler gelten sollte! Leider verleitet die Tatsache, dass Fische keinen Ton von sich geben, so manch einen zu grobschlächtigem und rohem Umgang mit ihnen. Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Tagger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Solange wie sie nicht lauter sind als ein Schwein vor der Schlachtbank, ja.


----------



## grazy04 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich! Ich schlachte auch selbst! Allerdings schreit bei mir kein Tier! Man muss es nur richtig machen. Und das ist ein Grundsatz, der auch für jeden Angler gelten sollte! Leider verleitet die Tatsache, dass Fische keinen Ton von sich geben, so manch einen zu grobschlächtigem und rohem Umgang mit ihnen. Das muss nicht sein.



ööhmm ich sprach den TE an... aber Du hast völlig recht


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ööhmm ich sprach den TE an


 
Ich dachte nur, da Du mich zitierst hattest....|rolleyes


----------



## Fanne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Tagger schrieb:


> Solange wie sie nicht lauter sind als ein Schwein vor der Schlachtbank, ja.




von meinen ganzen schweinen die ich in meiner Beruflichen Karriere geschlachtet habe , konnte ich  alle die lauter als ich waren an eine hand abzählen .

und versichere dir, es waren nicht wenige !!!!


Also , wer den Fisch auch essen will/muss , der muss auch  hier  bei dieser Threadfrage "JA"schreiben 


JA *lol*


----------



## angelsüchto (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

soo,malzbier und light-chips liegen schon bereit|rolleyes
wie wär es denn wenn unsere vorfahren so gedacht hätten?sie wären alle verhungert...


----------



## grazy04 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
30 min nach erstellen , 22 Antworten nur keine vom TE ???
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



grazy04 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 30 min nach erstellen , 22 Antworten nur keine vom TE ???
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Du willst doch nicht unterstellen, daß hier einer sowas wie´n Flamingthread aufzieht, oder? |splat2::q


Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.#h


----------



## locotus (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Fressen un gefressen werden, so war das schon immer. Da wir im Normalfall am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen, gehört das Töten von Tieren dazu. Und da ich nun mal gerne Flesch esse, hab ich kein Problem damit. Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, wer als Angler damit nicht klar kommt oder seine Zweifel hat, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## crazyFish (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



grazy04 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 30 min nach erstellen , 22 Antworten nur keine vom TE ???
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Ganz ehrlich? Erster Gedanke bei dem Post, da hat sich jemand anders seinen Account angeeignet |rolleyes.


----------



## angelpfeife (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Jeder, der mal ne Katzte oder ähnliches gehakt hat wird wissen, dass die Frage nicht ganz unberechtigt ist. Ich bin mir deswegen nicht ganz sicher, wie ich in dem oben jenannten Fall handeln würde. Vor allem Katzten appellieren oft an unsere Menschlichkeit und das mit durchschlagendem Erfolg. Ein Glück, dass Fische nicht mal halb so gut darin sind|rolleyes. SO UND JETZT KÖNNT IHR EURE TÜTEN ÖFFNEN


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, aber nun wird ja was zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen....
> 
> Ich hol´mal Chips und Bier....#6




Bring mir bitte ein Bier mit:q  Bekommste auf der Karoline von mir wieder:vik:


----------



## zrako (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



grazy04 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 30 min nach erstellen , 22 Antworten nur keine vom TE ???
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



ok hier die antwort:vik:

schreien ist schon etwas anderes, es weckt mitleid in mir.
ich könnte es wahrscheinlich nicht übers herz bringen ihn, wenn er schreit, zu töten!
metzger wäre also nix für mich.
zur not und zum überleben sieht die sache natürlich anders aus.
aber rein als hobby..... 
.......nein
da würde ich glaub ich nicht angeln, auch wenn ichs mir nur schwer vorstellen kann.


----------



## crazyFish (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Jeder, der mal ne Katzte oder ähnliches *gehakt *hat ...


|bigeyes


----------



## nemles (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Klar würde ich weiterhin angeln, auch wenn die auf einmal schreien würden. 

Würde allerdings mein Angelzeug umgestalten. Bissanzeiger brauche ich ja dann nicht mehr. Die Fische sagen schon Bescheid, wenn der Haken piekst.:m


So, ich bitte auch ein Bierchen #g


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Jup würd ich.
Beim Jagen und aufn Hof ist auch nicht immer alles schön anzusehn oder zuhören,aber so ist das nun mal.
lg


----------



## Fanne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



locotus schrieb:


> Fressen un gefressen werden, so war das schon immer. Da wir im Normalfall am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen, gehört das Töten von Tieren dazu. Und da ich nun mal gerne *Flesch* esse, hab ich kein Problem damit. Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, wer als Angler damit nicht klar kommt oder seine Zweifel hat, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.
> 
> Gruß Lars




FLEEESCH schmeckt Juuut


----------



## Blauzahn (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



zrako schrieb:


> ok hier die antwort:vik:
> 
> schreien ist schon etwas anderes, es weckt mitleid in mir.
> ich könnte es wahrscheinlich nicht übers herz bringen ihn, wenn er schreit, zu töten!



Mal vom Sinn des Threads abgesehen, wäre das doch eine Belebung des in die Sackgasse geratenen C&R Tröts.

"Ich konnte ihn nicht töten, er hat so laut geschrien"
oder
"Er sagte danke, nachdem ich ihn wieder freigelassen habe"

Nicht zu ernst nehmen 

PS: Manchmal rede ich mit meinen gefrosteten Freunden und manchmal sage ich auch Tschüß, werd groß... 
Ne Antwort hab ich noch nie bekommen |kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Klaaaar würde ich es weiter machen....

Selbst wenn sie singen könnten |bla:|bla:|bla::g


----------



## nemles (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> PS: Manchmal rede ich mit meinen gefrosteten Freunden und manchmal sage ich auch Tschüß, werd groß...
> Ne Antwort hab ich noch nie bekommen |kopfkrat



Geht ja wohl auch schlecht im gefrosteten Zustand


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Würdet ihr auch Tofu essen,wenn Soja schreien könnte ?
Ist ja schließlich nur gentechnisch verändert auf dem Markt,da könnte man schreie oder weglaufen mit einbauen.


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Sehr viele würden gar nix mehr essen,wenn sie wüßten wie das ach so süße ferkel geschrien hat wo es auf die Welt kam,wo die Sau es fast erdrückt hat,wo es beschnitten wurde und ihm dann noch die Zähne gezogen werden,bis dann nach ein paar Monaten die Eletrozange kam und,das Huhn im Stall schreit weil der Hahn es durchnimmt usw usw.

Ach ja ist schon schön nur Fleeeeeeiiiiiiiisch und co. aufn Teller zu sehn.
lg


----------



## olafson (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Prost
> 
> 
> Verdammt..... jetzt hat mich mein Bier beim Öffnen böse angezischt|kopfkrat


hast du es trotzdem getrunken???|evil:


----------



## angelsüchto (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Prost
> 
> 
> Verdammt..... jetzt hat mich mein Bier beim Öffnen böse angezischt|kopfkrat



hätte man das denn nicht lieber releasen sollen?


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Was ist denn eigentlich mit unseren Ködern? Wenn Maden und Würmer schreien könnten.....|kopfkrat

Wer erfindet denn dann die schalldichte Wurmdose....

Bienenmaden erst! Die lustigen, pummeligen Raupen, die einen immer so unschuldig anschauen, wenn man die Dose öffnet.....

So langsam kriege ich ein schlechtes Gewissen....|rotwerden


----------



## zrako (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich mit unseren Ködern? Wenn Maden und Würmer schreien könnten.....|kopfkrat
> 
> Wer erfindet denn dann die schalldichte Wurmdose....
> 
> ...



deshalb angel ich nur mit pellets, boilies und partikeln#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Also im Moment fallen mir drei Möglichkeiten ein, warum die Frage gestellt wurde:

1. Du bist bei der Peta.

2. Deine kleine Schwester ist bei der Peta, und hat sich an Deinen Computer bedient.

3. Du hast einen Kasten Bier alleine leer gemacht.......


----------



## macmarco (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Künstliche Fliegen wären auch Ratsam


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



zrako schrieb:


> deshalb angel ich nur mit pellets, boilies und partikeln#6


 
Was meinst Du wohl, wieviele Schweine, Fische und unschuldige, arme Eier da drin verarbeitet sind...

Puschelige, kleine gelbe Küken, die nie schlüpfen durften....:m

Egal, das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof....:vik:

Und was ist eigentlich mit Tigernüssen? Haben Tigernüsse auch Gefühle?|kopfkrat

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## zrako (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Also im Moment fallen mir drei Möglichkeiten ein, warum die Frage gestellt wurde:
> 
> 1. Du bist bei der Peta.
> 
> ...



zu 1. peta??? wasn dat?

zu 2. hab keine kleine schwester und nein die grosse is auch net bei peta?!?!

zu 3. nach dem vorletzten we hab ich vom alk. erstmal die schnauze voll und bin 100%ig nüchtern|uhoh:


----------



## olafson (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



zrako schrieb:


> deshalb angel ich nur mit pellets, boilies und partikeln#6



manch eine huhn mus sich n a**ch aufreißen damit man eierboilies herstellen kann, aber recht hast du, hühner schreien nicht dabei
mfg olafson


----------



## Tillamook (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Die Köder interessieren nicht, ich nehme genau deshalb nur Kunstköder. #6

Zur Frage: das was schreit töte ich reflexartig noch schneller, als bei völliger Stille! Daher auch die Kunstköder anstatt schreiender Maden.

Aber was soll das ganze? Wenn du im Krieg überleben willst, musst du selber zum Krieg werden! |evil:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



zrako schrieb:


> zu 1. peta??? wasn dat?


 
Das sind die, die normalerweise solche Fragen stellen...


----------



## olafson (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

@ brassenwürger

zwei doofen- eine gedanke:m
mfg olafson


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Solange mann den Fisch waidgerecht tötet ist ja  gut


----------



## bacalo (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Ja,

auch wenn deine Frage hier an dieser Stelle/on Board wohl eher kontraproduktiv ist.

Wohl würde ich zusammen zucken|uhoh:, wenn ein Ü-100er Esox beim durchbrechen der Wasseroberfläche sein Maul aufreist und mich anscheixxt, *
HALLO*, 
wass soll´n das bitteschön!

Mhhhh|kopfkrat|kopfkrat, denke,
ich würde mich bei IHM für dieses schöne Erlebnis bedanken 
und den Räuber wieder freilassen. 

Mit dem Hinweis, dass ich mich auf das nächste Meeting freue.


.............und wenn ich dann die Weißfische schreien höre,

*BESCHEID*

Sers,
bacalo


----------



## Blauzahn (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Und was ist eigentlich mit Tigernüssen? Haben Tigernüsse auch Gefühle?|kopfkrat
> Fragen über Fragen....



Die armen Tiger, um die machst Du Dir wohl keine Gedanken?
Du alter Rohling Du |gr:

Sowas von pöhse bist Du, schäm Dich....


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die armen Tiger, um die machst Du Dir wohl keine Gedanken?


 
Ach, deswegen sind die vom Aussterben bedroht....|bigeyes
So ohne Nüsse - ist schon schlecht mit Vermehrung....|kopfkrat

Böööse, böse Karpfenangler...Ihr seid schuld!#6


----------



## Locke4865 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

2 Doofe ein Gedanke Brassenwürger

Jens


----------



## olafson (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

wenn nem tiger nur eins von beiden abgenommen wird, kann ich mir vorstellen, daß dat andere nuß dann dat doppelte an samen produziert |bigeyes|bigeyes und dann is es nur halb so schlimm:vik:
mfg olafson


----------



## Locke4865 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

S.....e ich muß auf Frühschicht :v
muß mich jetzt ausklinken
lese aber morgen bestimmt weiter 
hab in den letzten Tagen selten so gelacht:q

Jens


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



olafson schrieb:


> wenn nem tiger nur eins von beiden abgenommen wird, kann ich mir vorstellen, daß dat andere nuß dann dat doppelte an samen produziert |bigeyes|bigeyes und dann is es nur halb so schlimm:vik:
> mfg olafson


 
Das mach´mal dem Tiger klar, dass der eine seiner Nüsse für´n guten Zweck spenden soll! Der wird dir was husten! Ich würde mich jedenfalls von keinem meiner Anhängsel trennen, egal wie gut die als Köder sind...#d

Aber ich bin ja auch kein Tiger....

Außerdem sieht das bestimmt ziemlich bescheuert aus, wenn die ganzen Tiger so halbseitig entmannt durch´n Dschungel tigern, und die Prothesen sind sicher auch sehr teuer....|kopfkrat

Kann ja die PETA bezahlen...#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Ich finde die Frage weniger daneben als so manche Antwort hier.

Seien wir doch ehrlich. Wir wissen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz im menschlichen Sinne verspüren. D.h., wir wissen es eigentlich nicht, setzen es abe als gegeben voraus. Und wir ( ich auch ) glauben entsprechende wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen dazu auch gerne. 


Wäre ich nicht davon überzeugt und könnten Fische zudem noch schreien, ich würde keine Angel mehr anrühren. 
Ich bin auch auf dem Land groß geworden, hab auch selbst geschlachtet. Und ich weiß wie Schweine schreien können. Sogar Kaninchen fiepsen ziemlich laut, bevor es dunkel wird.
Heute, und da mache ich keinen Hehl draus, bin ich froh, dass andere für mich das töten und schlachten übernehmen. Und ich achte diese Menschen, die mir das abnehmen. 
In der Not könnte und würd ich es machen, aber nicht aus Spass oder Hobby.

Und genau so ist das auch mit Fischen. Würden die schreien können, ich glaub 90 % der ach so cool antwortenden hier würden auch keine Angel mehr anpacken. 

Macht die Frage denn Sinn ?

Ja, macht sie. Und man sollte sie sich ab und an selbst stellen. Denn das hilft vielleicht dem einen oder anderen das rechte Maß zu finden. Vielleicht sogar mehr, als Bestandschutzargumente und  Kochpottvorwürfe.


----------



## bobbl (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

...hatte ich auch mal.
Dummes Vieh hat nen Fisch geklaut, den ich nochnicht abgehakt hatte...
Wasn Theater.
Zum Glück war ein Mann in der nähe, der Arbeiterhandschuhe hatte und der dann eine kräftige Zange organisiert hat...das ging dann schnell und schmerzlos
Ich habe 1 Woche Nachsorge fürs Tierchen betrieben, indem ich ihr jede kleine Meeräsche die ich gefangen hab zu Fressen gegeben hab 
Aber echt...das Geräusch lääst einen zucken.


----------



## olafson (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

@ ralle 
ich denke schon,daß die frage hier jeder für sich schon mehrmals gestellt und beantwortet hat. der eine läßt das dann sein mit dem angeln, den anderen stört es nicht.
nur finde ich die frage hier an dieser stelle ist provokativ gestellt. und es gibt menschen, die dann gern zurück provozieren. mal erlich. was soll die frage hier in diesem forum???#c
mfg olafson


----------



## zrako (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

ich wette das sich so manch einer diese frage noch nicht gestellt hat


----------



## nemles (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und genau so ist das auch mit Fischen. Würden die schreien können, ich glaub 90 % der ach so cool antwortenden hier würden auch keine Angel mehr anpacken.
> 
> Macht die Frage denn Sinn ?
> In der Form : nein



Ralle, erst mal: Gutes Posting, aber mit Einschränkungen.#6

Ich würde mal sagen, wenn Fische schon immer hätte schreien können, würden 99 % von uns dieses Hobby erst gar nicht von Beginn an ausüben. In so fern macht diese Frage SO keinen Sinn. Die Frage müßte lauten: Was wäre, wenn sie es plötzlich könnten!!!
Da gebe ich Dir dann wieder Recht. Da würden wohl mehr als 90% ihr ach so geliebtes Tackle liegen lassen und die ersten Bremsversuch 10Km vom Teich entfernt machen.


----------



## chub24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

na klar würd ich schreien.:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage weniger daneben als so manche Antwort hier.
> 
> Macht die Frage denn Sinn ?


 
"Daneben" ist die Frage natürlich nicht, nur, man sollte sie sich stellen, *bevor *man mit dem Angeln anfängt!

Womit sich die Frage nach dem "Sinn" eigentlich schon erübrigt! 

Außerdem hat die Art, wie die Frage gestellt wurde, schon einiges an Unheil heraufbeschworen....

Ansonsten muss ich ehrlich eingestehen, dass auch ich mir schon Gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht habe, denn so ganz bin ich ja auch nicht von Mitgefühl befreit, egal, um was für ein Tier es sich handelt!


----------



## BigGamer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



zrako schrieb:


> ich wette das sich so manch einer diese frage noch nicht gestellt hat



ich zum beispiel.

und ich bin froh, dass es nicht so ist und ich mir keine Gedanken darüber machen muss und über einige beiträge hier lachen kann.

besser so:m


----------



## raubangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Die Geräuschkulisse auf einem Fischtrawler wäre dann auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Alleine die Vorstellung.....


----------



## olafson (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

übrigens bin ich der meinung, daß barben zum beispiel durchaus schreien können. wenn auch nicht laut genug
mfg olafson


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



olafson schrieb:


> @ ralle
> ich denke schon,daß die frage hier jeder für sich schon mehrmals gestellt und beantwortet hat. der eine läßt das dann sein mit dem angeln, den anderen stört es nicht.
> nur finde ich die frage hier an dieser stelle ist provokativ gestellt. und es gibt menschen, die dann gern zurück provozieren. mal erlich. was soll die frage hier in diesem forum???#c
> mfg olafson


 

Dann dürften wir auch keine C&R, Kormoran, Laichdorsch und ähnliche Themen zulassen. 

Drei Gründe dazu:

Erstens ist es heute eher als früher möglich, relativ sachlich darüber zu schreiben. Einge Ausreißer gibt es immer, aber im Großen und Ganzen geht´s. Es zeugt auch von einer wachsenden Reife der Boardgemeinde, sich auch bei kontroversen Themen manierlich zu benehmen. 

Zweitens finde ich es nicht ungebührlich, sich auch mal kritisch mit dem eigenen Tun auseinanderzusetzen. Auch wenn manche Fragen rein hypothetischer Natur sind. 
Mir persönlich hat ein bisschen Nachdenken ab und an zu einer für mich besseren Einstellung geholfen. 

Drittens wollen wir nicht zulassen, dass bestimmte Themen durch Krawallmachen ( nicht auf dieses Thema bezogen ) jeglicher Diskussion entzogen werden indem wir sofort dicht machen. Dann machen wir lieber die Krawallmacher dicht. Auch wenn das unterm Strich mehr Arbeit bedeutet.
Wer ein Thema für nicht diskussionswürdig erachtet, muß sich ja nicht beteiligen.


----------



## dirk-mann (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage weniger daneben als so manche Antwort hier.
> 
> Seien wir doch ehrlich. Wir wissen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz im menschlichen Sinne verspüren. D.h., wir wissen es eigentlich nicht, setzen es abe als gegeben voraus. Und wir ( ich auch ) glauben entsprechende wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen dazu auch gerne.
> 
> ...



moin
  good post sehe das genauso 

gruß dirk


----------



## teddy88 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

ich würde, kein karpfen kann schreien mit nem boilie im mund.......:q
nee spass beiseite

wäre ne überlegung wobei die sache mit den nutztieren( säugetieren) auch stimmt, diese tiere drücken ihren schmerz durch (für uns) hörbare laute aus un ich ess trotzdem gern n schnitzel.......allerdings ob ich dann immernoch so begeistert catch+release verfolgen würde weiß ich nicht!!

mfg ted


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage weniger daneben als so manche Antwort hier.
> 
> Seien wir doch ehrlich. Wir wissen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz im menschlichen Sinne verspüren. D.h., wir wissen es eigentlich nicht, setzen es abe als gegeben voraus. Und wir ( ich auch ) glauben entsprechende wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen dazu auch gerne.
> 
> ...



Hast schon recht Ralle, 
was das Nachdenken anbelangt,
aber diese hypothetische Frage als "Einzeiler" in einem Satz ohne Punkt und Komma verpackt, reizt natürlich zum "Dummsabeln".
Fest steht, dass es unterschiedliche Auffassungen und Beweggründe angeln zu gehen gibt. Das Ergebnis ist aber bei allen das Gleiche. Ich Fange einen Fisch, verletze diesen und einige, da kommt es wieder zu Unterschieden, töten ihn dann.
Dieser Umstand eine Kreatur zu verletzen und ggf. zu töten liegt in der Natur des Jagens und ist, egal ob das erbeutete Lebewesen sich artikulieren kann oder nicht, eine Herausforderung und mit unseren Maßstäben betrachtet Grenzwertig. 
Viele Nichtangler essen gern Fisch und scheren sich einen Dreck um die Behandlung des Fisches, welcher da gerade in der Pfanne schmort. Ich esse gern Fleisch, kann aber auch nicht ausschließen, dass mein Schnitzel zu Lebzeiten bzw. kurz vor dem Ende geschrieen hat. 
Ich esse auch gern Fisch, kann aber ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass ich ihn zwar getötet, dabei jedoch *unnötiges* Leiden verhindert habe.
Nun könnte man über *nötig* und *unnötig* philosophieren, aber das weicht dann doch zu sehr vom Thema ab.
Ich würde weiterhin angeln gehen, auch wenn die Fische schreien könnten!

René


----------



## Yoshi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Zitat von zrako  
ok hier die antwort

_schreien ist schon etwas anderes, es weckt mitleid in mir.
ich könnte es wahrscheinlich nicht übers herz bringen ihn, wenn er schreit, zu töten!_

Also zrako, ich muss mir doch jetzt hoffentlich keine Gedanken wegen dir machen:q..... Nicht, dass wir plötzlich einen Peta-Schläfer in unseren Verein aufgenommen haben.

C&R wäre ja dann, vor allem bei Karpfenanglern, auch keine Lösung. Es sei denn, man will dann sagen: den hab ich schon einmal gefangen, letztes mal hat er viel besser geschrien als heute.....


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Ich würd es wahrscheinlich auch weiter tun wir Blauzahn und Kaulbarschspezi. Ein Glück, dass es eher still zugeht bei diesem Prozedere.
Eine andere Sache ist das ja in der Geschichte gewesen, bei dem ein Fischer einen goldenen Fisch gefangen hatte und mit ihm sprechen konnte. Hat dem Fischer so Einiges versprochen und wurde dafür wieder frei gelassen. (War der erste C&R). Das Ende der Geschichte..... naja
Ich stelle mir gerade vor, dass Hausstaubmilben auch Lautäußerungen machen könnten. Vielleicht tun die das auch, aber wir hören es nicht. Du haust dich abends ins Bett und das Geschrei/Gejammer fängt an, weil du ohne es zu merken Einige platt gemacht hast. Ich denke, ich würde nicht die ganze Nacht neben dem Bett stehen bleiben. Der Mensch ist halt ein sehr egoistisches Tier und das besonders, wenn es um sein Futter geht.
Aber mal aller Spass beiseite: Gedanken sollte sich jeder über dieses Thema mal gemacht haben und zwar bevor man eine Angel in die Hand nimmt.

beste Grüße Schwefi


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Ein bisschen Spass ist ja ok. Damit das aber nicht in Spam ausartet, hab ich mal die letzten Beiträge entfernt.


----------



## Yoshi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Spass ist ja ok. Damit das aber nicht in Spam ausartet, hab ich mal die letzten Beiträge entfernt.



Und meinen Beitrag zu zarko haste gleich mitgelöscht...|bla:
Klasse! |uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Und meinen Beitrag zu zarko haste gleich mitgelöscht...|bla:
> Klasse! |uhoh:


 
Nee hab ich nich.


----------



## pohlk (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Also wenn ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf.

Die Frage finde ich persönlich sehr gut! #6 Endlich mal was, worüber man sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen kann. (auch wenn's vielleicht nicht für jeden einen Sinn ergibt)

Und ich glaube, dass ich mir das mit dem Angeln auch überlegen würde, wenn mein "Gegenüber" vor Schmerz schreit.

*
Andererseits
*
Kommt ein Lebewesen in eine lebensbedrohliche Situation (ein anderes Bsp. wäre nur mal so, ein Motorradfahrer verliert bei einem Unfall seinen Arm) dann schüttet der Körper des Betroffenen so viel Adrenalin aus, dass diese Person zu diesem Zeitpunkt *keinen* Schmerz empfindet.

Führt man diesen Gedanken weiter und nimmt an, dass Menschen und Fische ein ähnliches Schmerzempfinden besitzen, denke ich wiederum das Fische im "Kampf um ihr Leben" evtl. keinen Schmerz empfinden können.

Vegetarier werde ich aber trotzdem nicht :q, es gehört nunmal dazu. Und da wir ja meistens den höchsten Platz in der Nahrungskette einnehmen, lässt es sich auch nicht verhindern Tiere für den eigenen Verzehr zu töten.

Hoffe niemanden mit meiner Aussage gekränkt zu haben.

MfG Karsten


----------



## olafson (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

es gäbe dann noch genug möglichkeiten nen tier zu töten, bevor  es etwas gemerkt hat. ich würde dann auf jeden fall aufs drillen verzichten (wenn es denn ginge)
mfg olafson


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



olafson schrieb:


> es gäbe dann noch genug möglichkeiten nen tier zu töten, bevor es etwas gemerkt hat. ich würde dann auf jeden fall aufs drillen verzichten (wenn es denn ginge)
> mfg olafson


 
Das da wäre?Oder die wären?
lg


----------



## Syntac (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



nemles schrieb:


> Klar würde ich weiterhin angeln, auch wenn die auf einmal schreien würden.
> 
> Würde allerdings mein Angelzeug umgestalten. Bissanzeiger brauche ich ja dann nicht mehr. Die Fische sagen schon Bescheid, wenn der Haken piekst.:m
> 
> ...


 
LOL 10/10 points 

ontopic: jup, ich würde auch angeln


----------



## Yoshi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



gründler schrieb:


> Das da wäre?Oder die wären?
> lg



Mal wieder mit der Harpune durchn Baggersee schwimmen. Aber bitte genau treffen!

@ Ralle24: Schuldi, du hast ja recht, ist noch da (schäm)


----------



## abul (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

Würde auch weiterangeln. Man versucht hoff ich doch sowieso den Schmerz und Stress für den Fisch möglichst gering zu halten.
Da ich ihn essen will, ist das auch Rechtfertigung genug um ihn das Leid zu zufügen.
Irgendwo ist das doch trotzdem die beste Art für Tiere gegessen zu werden. Sie leben in Freiheit ohne eingepfercht zu sein und haben ein schönes Leben, mit Ausnahme der letzten paar Minuten. 
Wer Fleisch essen will muss das schlachten in Kauf nehmen...

Aber langweilen würde es mich auch wenn ich gemütlich im Wald beim angeln sitze und die Idylle dauernd von so nem Schreihals am Haken unterbrochen wird...
Hab neulich ne Rotfeder gefangen die klang wie ein Hecht :q


----------



## Wollebre (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*

würdest du dir den Blinddarm herausnehmen lassen wenn es keine Narkose gäbe....???


----------



## teddy88 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Wollebre schrieb:


> würdest du dir den Blinddarm herausnehmen lassen wenn es keine Narkose gäbe....???


 
|abgelehn
-> echt mal VÖLLIG SINNLOS


----------



## Yoshi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Wollebre schrieb:


> würdest du dir den Blinddarm herausnehmen lassen wenn es keine Narkose gäbe....???



Ähm, soll dieser, ich nenn ihn mal vorsichtig "schwachsinnige Kommentar" irgend eine Bedeutung haben?!|kopfkrat


----------



## abul (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Ähm, soll dieser, ich nenn ihn mal vorsichtig "schwachsinnige Kommentar" irgend eine Bedeutung haben?!|kopfkrat



Puh, Gott sei Dank, ich dachte schon ich wurde gedisst und checks einfach nicht :q


----------



## Yoshi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr........*



abul schrieb:


> Puh, Gott sei Dank, ich dachte schon ich wurde gedisst und checks einfach nicht :q



Ne,ne, glaube, der Typ wollte sich selber dissen #c:q

o.k., Mod, wir hören ja schon auf, also Jungs, bitte beim Thema bleiben!


----------

